# Aquarium Safe Paint?



## Mrs.JayMay23

Hello Everyone!

I was thinking of changing the look in my aquarium and I was wondering if anyone knew of aquarium safe paint that I could use to paint the aquarium decorations to a different color. Some of my aquarium decorations are also fading and I wanted to give them a touch-up.

Also, when I paint the decorations, do I need to remove the paint that is already on the decorations? If so, what do I need to use to remove the paint.

I have been inspired by everyone's tank pics here to re-vamp my aquarium. I was also inspired by a website where they have a lot of DIY aquarium decorations. Check out this link to see what I'm talkin about... Make Your Own Background From Styrofoam (DIY DECORATION PROJECTS) - StumbleUpon This guy made some super awesome realistic looking rocks and caves on the site above.
__________________


----------



## jons4real

That is a good question I would like to know myself. I myself dont know of anything you could use to paint the inside or anything in you tank with that would be safe. You may have to cure it somehow to seal it. I would like to paint the brown woodgrain trip along the top portion of my tank black to match the lights and everything. I havent really looked into it much.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

I found the answer jons4real... here is a website that may help you out! 

Aquarium Safe Paint? - Aquarium Forum


----------



## Zook

also any interior latex house paint that does not have ethylene glycol in it...
that's what I used for my foam background..


----------



## jons4real

Thanks jaymay, I went to the link but the site will not allow me to see the links on the other forum. I would have to register to see them. Thanks Zook!


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

jons4real said:


> Thanks jaymay, I went to the link but the site will not allow me to see the links on the other forum. I would have to register to see them. Thanks Zook!


sorry about that... anyway, I heard that you can use krylon fusion plastics as well... there are some other paints but i'm not sure what they are called or where to get them.

@zook: Thanks for the info!  Do you know of any paint that I can use with a paintbrush? I wanted to paint some of the areas with a paintbrush to define some areas. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## bruceaction

Hi To you all..I don,t find it straight forward,for a way to say Hi to you all..I wish you all the best in this great time of tamk and fish keeping,,as you are awear,,there is so much to learn and reseach,,,for me, I developed this intrest to give my day structure,,as for years now,I have been challenged by difficult health issues,,,How ever life is good,,,and youo people help me understand more of this great deveopment,,,fish keeping


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Krylon Fusion works awesome under water, no leaching after its dry, I used it on pieces of my discus tank.

Outside it doesnt matter but inside it does, I wont use latex inside because its water based and it WILL peel apart in time. The outside of mine is rolled in glidden interior flat.


----------



## cutlass79500

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Krylon Fusion works awesome under water, no leaching after its dry, I used it on pieces of my discus tank.
> 
> Outside it doesnt matter but inside it does, I wont use latex inside because its water based and it WILL peel apart in time. The outside of mine is rolled in glidden interior flat.


I have used it to paint all the decor in my tanks works great never had a problem. I spray it in a container and use a brush


----------



## joeyd71

I created a 3D background for my tank, and I mixed concrete coloring with a product called Drylok. It's thicker than paint, but worked really well for what I needed it for. It's a latex based waterproofer. 

I don't think it is toxic to fish, because I got the idea to use it from various other forums. The only reason I was experiencing fish loss was because my tank was cycling. I've had 20some fish in my tank for a few months now and haven't lost one. Hope this helps.


----------

